# And now for something completely different!



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Well, maybe not, but at least I hope to help give stuff a new spin! 

Hi everyone! I am from Florida and have a backyard haunt and a Halloween party. I love to decorate for Halloween and Christmas, our yard is definitely one of the best in our neighborhood. 

I love Halloween. I love Christmas too, but it is different, it is for traditions that families carry on year after year. There is familiarity and comfort in that. You pull out the boxes and basically "a place for everything and everything in it's place" kind of thing. Sure, you might move the tree over there and try the snow scene over here, but you know what I mean. 

But Halloween is open to ideas and creations. Anything goes. And no one would question you. Sure you may set up your stuff the same way year after year, but you can add and embellish each time. No other holiday lets adults PLAY, gives us the freedom to make up stuff out of scraps, junk and normal everyday items.

I find the most creative people are those who are haunters, we have nothing to inhibit us. I didn't mean to rant, but I am so in the zone lately, I am dying to build a fence or prop. I just buried some clothes to age! :jol:


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Welcome to HauntForum, IshWitch!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Welcome to the Street...uh, Forum! Anyway, welcome! I like your nickname, too.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Welcome to the street! Uh, I already said that, didn't I.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard the S.S. HauntForum. I will be your captain on this journey into the macabre...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome to the best durned Hauntforum in town! Take your shoes off..set a spell..y'all come back now, hear?


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the Fourm, its a bootacular time! Bruhahaha


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Well, I am a lumber jack and I am OK. But welcome to hauntforum.com backslash backslash backslash. Oppppss sorry, to many backslashes.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Greetings IshWitch and welcome to the madness


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome to the fun IshWitch!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi IshWitch - Glad you could join - have fun posting!!!!!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes! I look forward to getting to know all of you better. 
Especially the Floridians!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

HOWDY and welcome IshWitch! I'm sure you're gonna love it here...


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I am recently estranged from Florida. But, I send you a warm welcome from the Golden State of Califonia. :jol:


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Better late than never. 
Hi Ishwitch. It's good to meet you.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*Been absent for awhile, lot's of catching up to do .. but welcome ​*


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes!
I've been working 10 hour shifts, so I have been exhausted for the last 72 hours! LOL
2 days off now, let the fun begin!


----------

